# Hymer over cab bed help please



## themajor (Jan 31, 2009)

Hello, I've got a 1983 Hymer 540 on a Merc Chassis, build quality is superb and shes still going strong. however the over cab bed base (plywood) is saggy now. I've puzzled over it, cos I dont really want to 'bodge it' however it appears to me that the only way to replace the ply in one piece would be to take the windscreen out! Any suggestions much appreciated.


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi Themajor
That sounds like a hell of a job. Mine has 60mm wide slats at 150mm centres with a hefty mattress on top. There is a centre support for the slats running down the bed top to bottom connected to a frame.
Slats are the answer.

Bob


----------

